# Jones Boys HVR's



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

In the other thread about light's we touched on the HVRs and I wanted to know if anyone has HVR birds from the Jones Boys ? If you do ,where did you get them and how do you like them. Also in general what does one have to pay to get high quality HVRs.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

There's an older, and I mean OLDER member of our club whose birds are nearly all HVRs. Pretty inbred but they always do really well on the longest races. I could give you his contact number if you'd like.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

I do have Jones Boys HVR's and I love them. They are known for performing in the long YB futurity's. If I were you I'd wait for next years Snowfest auction in Illinois and go there and pick through their birds. They usually send quite a few. If I'm free next year I plan on trying to get up there.


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh and you want the 0123 line which you can then take and cross just like they do for the big money races.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> There's an older, and I mean OLDER member of our club whose birds are nearly all HVRs. Pretty inbred but they always do really well on the longest races. I could give you his contact number if you'd like.


Sure , I'd give the guy a call, Thanks.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

West said:


> I do have Jones Boys HVR's and I love them. They are known for performing in the long YB futurity's. If I were you I'd wait for next years Snowfest auction in Illinois and go there and pick through their birds. They usually send quite a few. If I'm free next year I plan on trying to get up there.


I'm also looking at a bird that is down from BRPC 0123 and WGS 611 ( Jones Boys stuff.
What city is the snow in ?


----------



## Dmax06 (May 10, 2011)

We also have Jones Boy's HVR's. We got ours directly from their loft, we went one day and hand picked 4 pair of breeders. West is correct they are super at the YB futurity races. And also they are great at middle and up 600mi. as old birds. The 0123 line crosses great. Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Dmax06 said:


> We also have Jones Boy's HVR's. We got ours directly from their loft, we went one day and hand picked 4 pair of breeders. West is correct they are super at the YB futurity races. And also they are great at middle and up 600mi. as old birds. The 0123 line crosses great. Let me know if you have any more questions.


Where are you located, and do you think you might be able to part with some birds in the near future?


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> I'm also looking at a bird that is down from BRPC 0123 and WGS 611 ( Jones Boys stuff.
> What city is the snow in ?


Snowfest is November every year near Deer Grove, IL looks like. Here's a link with this last years birds that were for auction, has pics and pedigrees to give you a good idea.

http://rrvpigeonclub.org/snowfest/2013/catalog.htm


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I see Rick Nanez has a bunch of high dollar birds in that sale too. I've handled most of his German import stuff and the "prefect storm" and "Constans", great pigeons but I can't afford $1000 to $2000 babies. Many guys around here are jumping on that German band wagon and buying up those Klaas birds.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

I went to Snowfest this year and met Ray Jones, he is a great guy and his record speaks for itself, both in one lofts and in mid-long distance racing. Those HVR's are tough birds from the Jones Boys, they are a longer cast bird. There was BB hen that I really really like at that auction, but my wallet was not ready at that time.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Johnny , I picked this hen up today for $70. same auction you were at today . Its only 1/2 Jones Boys stuff but still it was 23rd in overall average speed in the Plymouth Peak Pro Challenge this year.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Devriendts are where its at Eric!!!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

First To Hatch said:


> Devriendts are where its at Eric!!!


I hope so , have you heard of "Mr Magoo" before. What are Devriendts known for, distance wise.

I also won a pair of Haveniths in the raffle today out of some of Fox Hill Loft birds from New Jersey. I haven't heard much about that family before either. I'm on new and uncharted ground because in that same raffle I won a Roosen/Delbar/Stichelbout cross cock too.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

A lot of my straight Devriendts that breeding from are off of club champions siblings to club champions or have bred me some kind of top 5 position pigeon (I didn't realize these stats until now) they are awesome for long distances or slow races, when crossing them they can do well at 100-500 but it seems as if they should be at least 3/4 Devriendt to do 600. 

Haveniths are also long distance tough pigeons guys in NJ NY area like those birds Cosimo has donated a cock to IF auction he is a big name out here and I heard his birds can be pricey but they are very good I have two friends that fly them up here from Cosimo stock and they do very well with them in long distance young bird races and 500 miles.


----------



## jason6814 (Sep 19, 2007)

Sho you flying or breeding anything from Seattle this year ?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

jason6814 said:


> Sho you flying or breeding anything from Seattle this year ?


I have actually weeded out my Staf Van Reets and Groenvelds, my crosses of Fabry-Janssen and Devriendt-Janssen flew the short races just as well if not better then those other families so I decided I didn't want to maintain those separate families. However I know Clarence wants to send me young to fly for him, and most likely I'll take them and fly them for him. I have not heard from you in awhile you still got those birds?


----------



## jason6814 (Sep 19, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I have actually weeded out my Staf Van Reets and Groenvelds, my crosses of Fabry-Janssen and Devriendt-Janssen flew the short races just as well if not better then those other families so I decided I didn't want to maintain those separate families. However I know Clarence wants to send me young to fly for him, and most likely I'll take them and fly them for him. I have not heard from you in awhile you still got those birds?


No i have none of them left. Worst year ever had a sickness in the loft because of the drought. I spent almost thirty days putting down mouse and rat bat killing off those little critters. Was a night mare lost everything I had except two pigeons...By the time I figured out the mice were out of control everything was sick except the two that made it through...I have never seen that here at my place as far as rodents like that..I hatched zero babies this year....Almost through in the towel....


----------



## jason6814 (Sep 19, 2007)

I am not big on medicine.At first I thought maybe a pigeon I bought early summer was the problem but I have never seen so many rodents in my life. They moved where the feed and water was good and brought a sickness that was out of control reminded me of a year when parvo was going out of control around here.. Learned a hard expensive lesson....


----------



## Kahale808 (Aug 5, 2013)

i won 2 cocks from this yrs rrvsnowfest auction from the jonesboys, i also bought a few off of ray to complete my pairs of van reils from him, very nice guy. this is my first yr in the sport hope i dont waste good birds cause of lack of experience. also them rrv boys are very good fellas to deal with.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Kahale808 said:


> i won 2 cocks from this yrs rrvsnowfest auction from the jonesboys, i also bought a few off of ray to complete my pairs of van reils from him, very nice guy. this is my first yr in the sport hope i dont waste good birds cause of lack of experience. also them rrv boys are very good fellas to deal with.


That's the best way to start racing with some good stock birds. We'll have to compare pedigrees to see if we have any birds that are related. Look for a bird with the band BRPC0123, or CIC 33 both birds were foundation birds for the Jones Boys. Maybe some day we could do some horse trading if these birds work into something good for us. I have a beautiful black 1/2 HVR male that I'm going to pair with the hen I got from the auction which is the 1/2 Jones Boys HVR ,pedigree I posted earlier in this thread. Both bird have a good race record and my male bird has 1st place win behind him so I'm hoping for some luck in getting good babies this year.

RRV = Rock River Valley IL. ?


----------



## Kahale808 (Aug 5, 2013)

yes RRV is rock river valley illinois.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

If my 3 late hatches do well in old birds out of my vanlint hvr/hofkens cock I will send you one for 2015 to cross with your hvr's or better yet I can send some young directly off him to your club race. Out of all my breeders he is the one I put my stock in! Buy saddles for them tho! Their big enough to ride! Big like their German heritage


----------



## skyrider (Dec 12, 2009)

do you still have Jones Boys HVR's and if so do you sell YB kits? thanks
Gene


----------



## skyrider (Dec 12, 2009)

*Haveniths*

Did you breed those Haveniths and who was the name of the breeder?
thanks
Gene


----------



## soundmajorr (Apr 13, 2012)

I have met Ryan Jones and was super nice and kind. I follow a lot of one loft races as well as club results. If I were getting HVR's I would go directly to them. Top results when money is on the line, as well as top results in their club.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

She is 1/2 Jones Boy HVR , 


Kurps


----------

